

Great Calendar App - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/19/sunrise-brilliantly-redefines-calendar-apps-on-ios/

======
aashaykumar92
Sunrise has really taken it the extra distance to make for a compelling, easy-
to-use calendar app. There is no doubt that the native iPhone calendar is
mundane, but to beat any native feature of the iPhone, an application needs to
demolish it in its functionality AND UI. Mailbox seems to be doing just this
to the native Mail on the iPhone and I think Sunrise will do the same to
Calendar.

